# How much would you bid this at Seasonal NW OH



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Company is looking to sub this out to me. Just looking for some other opinions on what you would push this for the season. No salt but walks have to be done. Thanks for any input.

Side note: How are some you guys measuring square footage with satellite images like these. Thanks again


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.findlotsize.com/


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

awesome site just found it. 

lot is 160,000 sq ft. thanks


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Lets start by you telling us what you think it's worth.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Out of my depth on pricing. But looks like a good spot for two skids with 10' boxes and a truck with a V plow w/ wings.


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

I plan to put a skid with 10' box and 2 trucks with 8'6 v plows on site


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

That should do the trick. Figure maybe 4, 4.5 hours without sidewalks?
Get wings for the V plows if you don't have them.


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Management company company offered me I feel a low number, especially the winter they are calling for. Just looking for a ballpark number some of you guys would have to have to do it to see if I'm not out of line.

Yes I was thinking right around 3.5-4 hours


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Possibly a little less depending how quick we can get the walks done


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd say $200/push.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Wild guess, $700 a push?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

$199.99 Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

200.00 for a three and a half to four hour push??? Are you serious?


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like you average 33-34 inches of snow per year. With that much snow I would be at 10-13k for the season including walks. No salt. 1 machine and 1 truck will be plenty. How many plowable events do you have per season?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

NorthernSvc's;1868298 said:


> $199.99 Thumbs Up


Dammit! $175



Harleyjeff;1868322 said:


> 200.00 for a three and a half to four hour push??? Are you serious?


Not at all. But I'm tired of doing other peoples work. Let's see HIS number first, instead of just having people do the bid for him.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

wiseguyslawn;1868271 said:


> awesome site just found it.
> 
> lot is 160,000 sq ft. thanks


Less than 4 acres and there are guesses of 7,8, 12 man hours to plow this? Amazing


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would be at 8 to 10 grand a year no salt. I would be in and out in less than 2 man hours per push with a 2 inch trigger. I would have a loader with 12 foot pusher and 1 truck with a 9.2 V plow.


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

we average 10-12 events per year typically. Last year was double that. The 7-8 man hours I was estimating was not a simple 2in. push. I was thinking the more 6-8 in. snowfall that we almost got every storm last year just to be covered. 

I was in the 8-9k range. 

Management company offered 5600


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

wiseguyslawn;1868271 said:


> awesome site just found it.
> 
> lot is 160,000 sq ft. thanks


So we're talking 3.8 acres total. Keep this in mind for the next section...


Buswell Forest;1868276 said:


> Out of my depth on pricing. But looks like a good spot for two skids with 10' boxes and a truck with a V plow w/ wings.


Average production rates for those pieces of equipment: Skid/10 foot box, 2 acres per hour, truck with v plow 1 acre per hour. So you should be done with that lot in like 45 minutes.


Maclawnco;1868375 said:


> Less than 4 acres and there are guesses of 7,8, 12 man hours to plow this? Amazing


And 2 skid steers with 10 foot boxes and a truck? Why would anyone need that much iron there? Maybe if he were somewhere that it snowed 4 inches an hour every time it started snowing.

For me, I'd put a truck in there with a v plow and wings, and bid it for 4 hours. I'd have a skid move through if needed for better stacking on a larger storm. There's no reason a truck can't handle this alone.

I don't know how some of you guys have any work, for what you've got to charge for the amount of equipment you want to use. We have a 12 acre property set up very similar to that and until we bought a loader last year had no problem with 2 skids and a truck no matter how it snowed. Now the loader does 80% and the truck does 20% Freed 2 skids up for other sites.


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for your input and you do make some good points. I think pushing the lot in 45 min. with walks is a bit shy but some guys are faster than others and more experienced. 

Was just trying to get a feel on how close the pricing was from the management company. 

Do you think 5600 is fair for season being pushed every 2" trigger.

Thanks again


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

The way I look at it after absorbing the taxes.

Taking our average 35in. per year snow fall. I'll be clearing right around 290.00 a push. not sufficient enough for me but I'm sure some guys will do it for that.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

wiseguyslawn;1868547 said:


> Thanks for your input and you do make some good points. I think pushing the lot in 45 min. with walks is a bit shy but some guys are faster than others and more experienced.
> 
> Was just trying to get a feel on how close the pricing was from the management company.
> 
> ...


I'd be closer to 7 before walks.


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks. Appreciate it very much.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$5,600 is too low in my opinion. I'd be in the $7,500 range plus walks.


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks sawboy Looks like everyone is on the same page. I guess I was just a bit too high. I will be countering today. Thanks again


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I do a similar place @$375 per push plus salt. With the salting and salt only events they end up spending about $25k a year on average.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I have never had a place that large, and to me, from space, it looks huge. I figured about an acre per hour with each piece of equipment. Since I guessed it was 3.75 acres, with some loading docks and cars to avoid, I had it pegged at 4 to 4.5 hours...but didn't carry the 1 and divide by zero to get the right actual duration of plow time. Done in about an hour and 20 minutes, with 4.5 hours of machine time..sorry I messed that up.


----------

